# Navigating West Bay Galveston?? :(



## Micheletti (Feb 14, 2012)

How in the world do you learn how to navigate Galveston West Bay, its so shallow? I decided to go explore West bay Saturday, knowing its alot different from navigating East bay which is No problem. I have a 19' Explorer Tunnel Vee. I stuck my motor in mud twice, I was just putting around when it happened. Was way to nervous to just go flying around this area. I put in at Fat boys by Tiki Island. ANY advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

That area is very tricky until you get east of the causeway or west of the Deer Islands. From Fat Boys, go south and stay between the markers until you hit the ICW. Then go west and stay in the ICW until Greens Cut. Go through Greens Cut hovering near the marker. After that W Bay is pretty wide open.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

There are other ways to navigate the area, but for W Bay newbies that's the best way.


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*west bay*

You could hire a guide to show you how to navigate that area, i have done it alot over the years. one day of learning will teach you years of trying and repairs.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Gps 

no bait on my boat please.


----------



## FX4FISHIN (Nov 27, 2009)

low tide or a good cold front will expose alot of the reefs and shallow spots...thats how i learned..


----------



## Micheletti (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Maybe I'll gather up some courage and try it again. El capitan, I got on google earth and I see what your talking about. Thanks!! Anyone with more advice would be appreciated.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Google earth ?


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Google earth x2 .... Sorry didn't mean the ?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

You Need a good GPS with the navionics chip...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I totally rely on my GPS Garmin 546s and mark your routes it will save your bottom.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

you are doing good by looking at google maps. familiarize yourself with the reefs a little bit better. mud/reef wont hurt going slow, reef going fast will hurt. go on a busy weekend, follow others. there is a general path people take to get across jones by tiki, dont follow too close, they could be newbs as well.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

I learned from my grandpa whos been fishing west bay since the 50s. He still gets stuck occaisionally. Its a tricky bay for everyone but those who have the pitfalls marked on GPS.

Russ


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Capt. I tried that about a month ago one evaning and didnt see any more markers going west. I saw one miles away. did the last huracane take some out? first time I have fished it in years. I remember alot more markers before, was trying to get to greens. but could find the ICW. chickened out and went back to the causway. I waited on another boat to go that way and follow him. but never happened. have a GPS with tracking. how do you get there ? thanks for all the info. SS


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Micheletti said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. Maybe I'll gather up some courage and try it again. El capitan, I got on google earth and I see what your talking about. Thanks!! Anyone with more advice would be appreciated.


No prob, good luck.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

slabseaker said:


> Hey Capt. I tried that about a month ago one evaning and didnt see any more markers going west. I saw one miles away. did the last huracane take some out? first time I have fished it in years. I remember alot more markers before, was trying to get to greens. but could find the ICW. chickened out and went back to the causway. I waited on another boat to go that way and follow him. but never happened. have a GPS with tracking. how do you get there ? thanks for all the info. SS


If you're at the causeway gate, just follow the red and green buoys west. They're there.
The yellow line is the route I'm talking about. Fat Boys to the ICW to Greens Cut. The red line is an old channel(I think the old ICW). It gets about 14 ft deep, but it's not marked so I'd stay clear unless you really know it.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I to want to learn it but the fear of the unknown keeps me away. I've even posted once to take someone who knows West Bay like the back of their hand and actually go fishing and lay down tracks on my HDS, but no takers.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

Not a prob - check your PM inbox


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Holler at me. Bring your boat, we can play follow the leader with my El Pescador or I can just ride with you. This is my backyard...

PS- I like Bud light for what its worth


----------



## duke_r2 (Aug 10, 2011)

What you really need is a good *unicorn* and a good deck hand...With out those two things you will be stuck in the mud!


----------



## bigblock455 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bird said:


> PS- I like Bud light for what its worth


My brand too, great minds think alike!!


----------



## bigblock455 (Mar 9, 2012)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> If you're at the causeway gate, just follow the red and green buoys west. They're there.
> The yellow line is the route I'm talking about. Fat Boys to the ICW to Greens Cut. The red line is an old channel(I think the old ICW). It gets about 14 ft deep, but it's not marked so I'd stay clear unless you really know it.


What about the small cut between where it says Deer and Island? Is this a good way to get to Confederates Reef? Seems like it would be tricky but doable?


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Bird said:


> Holler at me. Bring your boat, we can play follow the leader with my El Pescador or I can just ride with you. This is my backyard...
> 
> PS- *I like Bud light for what its worth*


That's a hell of a deal right there! Cheapest way to learn the area.

Green to ya Bird!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Run the bay in the winter with us duckhunters.. You'll find your way real quick.. MUDs cake.. It's the old bridge colums by the cause way that's a beast.. Towed a few folks that lost a lower unit there.. Hang w someone who's run the area & you"ll be fine


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree TXXpress & Bird, B-light is my favorite. Seems to me I'll be spending twice as much on B-light than I will on gas. LOL. Needless to say, I would prefer to run it on low tide. Inches can make a difference between having OxbowOutfitters tow me in minus a lower unit. 
Got PM's from Bird & reelfast so I'll have to take them up on both and lay down a couple of trails on the HDS. Thanks again guys and I'll be in touch.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

bigblock455 said:


> What about the small cut between where it says Deer and Island? Is this a good way to get to Confederates Reef? Seems like it would be tricky but doable?


Yes. Leaving the ICW turning west there is a red and green marker that show the old ICW channel that used to run down the middle of the bay. For reference, if you get your chart out (you still have a paper chart right?) Shell Marker "A" is right on the edge of the old ICW and can be a productive place because of a significant contour change. Anyway, as you pass by the markers headed into West Bay, you'll see a sign that say's Richard's reef to starboard. The channel between the reefs is pretty straight and deep relative to West GBay, say 3-5'. The channel is marked on the charts and should be on the GPS map chips as well. To safely get to Confederate from there, continue west past the old boat house that blew into the bay thanks to Ike. Once past the boat house, you can turn towards the shoreline and run back towards Confederate. The deep water is right along the end of the piers and you can run all the way to the turn off into Offatts. The water gets pretty skinny pretty fast towards Confederate. Depending on the tide level and your draft, there's a cut in the middle of Confederate that you can drift right through (its narrow and you'll need a push pole) but there's a nice hole just on the East side of the the reef past the cut. Look at a map, its all there...

Or just rent my nav services for the above mentioned reccommended donation...


----------

